# New Video Explaining How Hypnotherapy can help IBS



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Michael and I have just produced a new video which helps to explain how hypnotherapy may be helpful for IBS - about the brain-gut connection and - Jeffrey Roberts has graciously provided his kind comments! Also included, are personal stories from sufferers who have found success with the program to help provide encouragement to you!You can find the new video here: http://www.healthyaudio.com/And if you have been considering the program, you can find out more here:http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNkI never would have found out about the IBS Audio program if I had not joined this website back in 2000 - I came here just as you did, after years of suffering (since 1983)- so there is hope!All the best.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

We have had a few people give us some very kind and positive feedback on the new video - including a physician's assistant, a psychologist and other health professionals! Take a peek and perhaps it will provide a bit of hope and encouragement...


----------

